# Bad Pic Of You



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

So, I was thinking! You know so many of us hear "I don't think you ever take a "bad" pic" ! We we certainly do take "bad" pics, and just choose not to post them! So this thread is for the BRAVE!! Post away with the bad pics of yourselves!! No need to reply to pics , saying "oh thats NOT a bad pic of you." For those of you who choose to post here, know its not a great pic, but something we can muster up the "balls" to do! Maybe its a stupid face, an awkward smile, an off shot, lighting that makes you look unappealing,... whatever the case is,.. let see 'em!!
I will start!! And I have ALOT to choose from!! 

View attachment DSC00410.JPG


View attachment DSC05712.JPG


View attachment BARB special 018.JPG


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 17, 2009)

well, since I can't compliment you... WHOA THESE PICS ARE BAD lol jk.... I will post in a bit, I have plenty bad ones too


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's a gross face of mine lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Here's a gross face of mine lol



heheehe ty for sharing!


----------



## Proner (Jun 17, 2009)

I have some pics to share:
- in the first I was drunk and someone put me this wig on my headand I just realized that
- in the second I was just wake up after a huge party so please be nice wake up faces aren't very beautiful 

View attachment pic-01.JPG


View attachment pic-02.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

Proner said:


> I have some pics to share:
> - in the first I was drunk and someone put me this wig on my headand I just realized that
> - in the second I was just wake up after a huge party so please be nice wake up faces aren't very beautiful



haha priceless!! ty for sharing!!


----------



## katorade (Jun 17, 2009)

I should legally be able to murder someone for those pictures. He's lucky I like him!

This is what happens when I drink alone after a long day of Starbucks and enjoy a couple of free cupcakes:











I didn't buy this hat, obviously:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

katorade said:


> I should legally be able to murder someone for those pictures. He's lucky I like him!
> 
> This is what happens when I drink alone after a long day of Starbucks and enjoy a couple of free cupcakes:
> 
> ...



LMAO great!!


----------



## Sugar (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

more of the bad stuff!! 

View attachment DSC01351.JPG


View attachment DSC00710.JPG


----------



## dragorat (Jun 17, 2009)

*Bad pics??????That would be every pic ever taken of me.*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *Bad pics??????That would be every pic ever taken of me.*



oh stop it!! lol just post!!


----------



## furious styles (Jun 17, 2009)

taken at a denny's around two in the morning .. doing my best serial killer impersonation.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 18, 2009)

no comment


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

furious styles said:


> taken at a denny's around two in the morning .. doing my best serial killer impersonation.



hehehe you are doing a great job at it! Should have poured ketchup on a butterknife ahha


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> no comment



hehehe i agree no comment, is the best comment


----------



## mergirl (Jun 18, 2009)

Christ!  I have a lot of pics of me trying not to laugh or laughing.. i cant help it.. whenever i have to be serious. GD makes it worse by saying "do a nice smile" ..Too much pressure!! 

View attachment crap pic.JPG


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 18, 2009)

At a friends wedding. I had just finished fixing her bouquet and she wanted a pic of me with it. I thought it wa a dumb idea and it translated in the finished result. 

View attachment Bouquet.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 18, 2009)

This is me at the October Jersey bash just after the pool party, I'm a little drunk and looking like a drowned rat.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

ehhehe love these pics!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2009)

...unfortunately the only pic of the 2 of us and it's freakin' horrendous! Just focus on Eric, who looks fine as ever, and ignore the "special" overly enthusiastic double-chin/high-forehead-enhancing pose I am sporting! :doh:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a bunch... it's hard to choose one.. but I endured the task. lol here's one... 

View attachment scary resize.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 18, 2009)

Where do I even begin?? My wedding day- tongue stained orange from soda and dancing like a fool with my new husband Steve who is wearing his grandmothers neck brace on his head..my first day of school...and after a few jack and gingers on Steve's birthday. :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Once I get back to my regular computer I will definitely be posting in this thread.. so many to share.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh this thread is getting even more fun!! yay!!
you all loook super!!
see we all have BAD pics! and this thread shows the people willing to show it all!! good for you!:bow:


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

so, while trying to look pretty to send a pic to my aunt who hasn't seen me in a while, this one was taken. eeeesh!! Thank God I can see the pictures before I send them, this was bad.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 19, 2009)

uhm...surely your aunt can't appreciate this pic!!!

but here we can appreciate your cute double chin!


----------



## philnox (Jun 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> more of the bad stuff!!


Sorry Barb, you'll have to try harder! In my eyes, you're still a very pretty and attractive bbw on these pics. But maybe do I express a biased opinion here since I've already seen other pics of you and your very sexy curves :°)))


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

philnox said:


> Sorry Barb, you'll have to try harder! In my eyes, you're still a very pretty and attractive bbw on these pics. But maybe do I express a biased opinion here since I've already seen other pics of you and your very sexy curves :°)))



hmmmm oh yeah?? from where?? ANd Private message it to me,.. dont post it here!! lol


----------



## rainyday (Jun 19, 2009)

From a couple months ago. Failed attempt at a conspiratorial wink. I could post so much worse, but I'm not going to.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh sweet jebbus, this thread is way too easy... This pic was taken about a minute ago. I can get a load of bad pics out even before my cam is warmed up...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 19, 2009)

rainyday said:


> From a couple months ago. Failed attempt at a conspiratorial wink. I could post so much worse, but I'm not going to.
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/brullygirl/Links/miscellaneous/IMG_2819small.jpg



You're always cuter than a button Rainy... Who are you tryin' to kid... a "bad" picture... sheesh!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2009)

I see plenty of nice pictures here - everyone looks great


----------



## rainyday (Jun 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> You're always cuter than a button Rainy... Who are you tryin' to kid... a "bad" picture... sheesh!



Thanks. But like I said, I didn't post the reeeallly bad ones lol. These are closer:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to save this picture in case someone ever starts a... "Eh? Are you taulkin' to me...? Huh? ARE YOU TAULKIN' TO ME!?" thread...


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2009)

Rainy you have amazing hair! I want it. Gimme.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

i love when i have a bad pic and people will be like, your hair looks fantastic!!!, because they don't want to insult you..(this has nothing to do with rainy's hair, which is indeed gorgeous- no lie)


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok I will be brave (or stupid) and post this pic. 

View attachment john n i.jpg


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

I took a photo of myself with my camera-phone last week, and even though I blinked AND moved the camera while it was taking the photo... I really liked the result. It's now my profile photo.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, I'm the king of bad pictures, lol. I'm trying to decide if I want to post a bunch now, or a few different post.....Screw it, I'll go ahead a post them all here.
*
I have no clue what was going on here, I guess I was being crazy.*




*Me singing along to something*




*Umm, picture on new years, 2007.*




*No clue, my ex took this for some reason*




*If this is what I look like before sex, I'm not sure why anyone would want to do me...lol*




*Drugged up, and in the hospital*




*Outside of my bands practice room, wearing one of my own bands shirts that is too small for me, oh yeah and no shoes on.*




*Screamed too long, getting ready to pass out...look at the glazed look in my eyes, lol.*




*Just sweaty, and wore out during a show.*





I've got a million more, especially ones of me singing on stage...lol, but that is more then enough for now.

-StarScream!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

you guys are doing awesome! these were the pics i meant, doesnt it feel good to get them out there!!:bow:


----------



## JohnWylde (Jun 20, 2009)

Now that is a bad pic of me - I wish you hadn't posted that!!!

lil jhon



chocolate desire said:


> Ok I will be brave (or stupid) and post this pic.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

John dont feel so bad,.. there is much worse than that pic,.. here,.. this is DEF MY worst one ever!!! My kid likes when I make stupid faces and she takes pics of them , I usually delete them, but this one i didnt ,.. now look at this,.. you CAN NOT get worse than this! 

View attachment Jingles and family 013.JPG


----------



## mergirl (Jun 20, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I took a photo of myself with my camera-phone last week, and even though I blinked AND moved the camera while it was taking the photo... I really liked the result. It's now my profile photo.


Gah! you made me look! You thought no one could see you because it was blurry.. well more fool you! Because i just held mt laptop and spun around until you were in focus!! NICE!!


----------



## Risible (Jun 20, 2009)

rainyday said:


> From a couple months ago. Failed attempt at a conspiratorial wink. I could post so much worse, but I'm not going to.



Oh, heehee, we should all look so baaaaadddd, Rainy!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 20, 2009)

rainyday said:


>



Rainy, this pic kind of makes you remind me of someone . . . . . .


.



.



.



.



.



.



.

FO' SHIZZLE!


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Gah! you made me look! You thought no one could see you because it was blurry.. well more fool you! Because i just held mt laptop and spun around until you were in focus!! NICE!!



Ah, but you see, that was my plan all along: to have you spin around until you were dizzy... and too disoriented to stop the nuclear warheads I'm about to release.... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 20, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> You need to save this picture in case someone ever starts a... "Eh? Are you taulkin' to me...? Huh? ARE YOU TAULKIN' TO ME!?" thread...


Actually I've started walking around with my neck like that all the time. The minor pain is worth watching people get out of my way!



Susannah said:


> Rainy you have amazing hair! I want it. Gimme.


Thanks, Susannah. 



Risible said:


> Oh, heehee, we should all look so baaaaadddd, Rainy!


Heh. You clearly hadn't gone on to the following post yet. 



Frankie said:


> Rainy, this pic kind of makes you remind me of someone . . . . . .
> FO' SHIZZLE!


I get ALL my moves from Snoop. BTW, I take it you meant this version of fo shizzle, right? 



Urban Dictionary said:


> *Fo' shizzle my nizzle* 819 up, 709 down
> Originated in medival England in the 17th century, this phrase has changed in meaning completely, from the orignal shorthand denotation of "Alas! An advasary has come upon us! To the catupults!" to the modern definition of "Please grease up my penis."
> 
> Old: Bartholomew, the dastardly barbains are attacking! Foe Shizle mine nizle!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 20, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I get ALL my moves from Snoop. BTW, I take it you meant this version of fo shizzle, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh . . Fo' shizzle?  

Gotta love Urban Dictionary. LOLOLOLOL at, "Please grease up my penis."


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2009)

Now now don't get upset how many times have you posted pics of me and you not even be in the pic. You look very handsome as anyone can see in my sig.



JohnWylde said:


> Now that is a bad pic of me - I wish you hadn't posted that!!!
> 
> lil jhon


----------



## JohnWylde (Jun 20, 2009)

Now Renee

Would I dare to complain or get upset???

lil john



chocolate desire said:


> Now now don't get upset how many times have you posted pics of me and you not even be in the pic. You look very handsome as anyone can see in my sig.


----------



## JohnWylde (Jun 20, 2009)

Now Barb - I havent seen a bad pic of you yet!

You just always look sexxy

lil john



BarbBBW said:


> John dont feel so bad,.. there is much worse than that pic,.. here,.. this is DEF MY worst one ever!!! My kid likes when I make stupid faces and she takes pics of them , I usually delete them, but this one i didnt ,.. now look at this,.. you CAN NOT get worse than this!


----------



## dragorat (Jun 20, 2009)

*OK....just took a few quickies of me tired & sore...if these aren't bad I don't know what is!* 

View attachment Image007.jpg


View attachment Image008.jpg


View attachment Image009.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *OK....just took a few quickies of me tired & sore...if these aren't bad I don't know what is!*



well babe, you look sore and tired!! not bad !


----------



## Suze (Jun 20, 2009)

even the dog is terrified.


=(


----------



## mergirl (Jun 21, 2009)

Suze said:


> even the dog is terrified.
> 
> 
> =(


Awww your so cute! and suze.. you are ok too!!


----------



## bexy (Jun 21, 2009)

Most of these piccies aren't bad at all!! Suze, you always look amazing...i hate youuuu


----------



## mergirl (Jun 21, 2009)

bexy said:


> Most of these piccies aren't bad at all!! Suze, you always look amazing...i hate youuuu


Actually..its really bizarre because she looks very like my swedish friend!! It must be all the scandinavian in-breeding.. Actually, i didn't picture her to look like that.. i thought she had short spikey hair.. i keep getting tricked by peoples avitars.


----------



## Suze (Jun 21, 2009)

bexy said:


> Most of these piccies aren't bad at all!! Suze, you always look amazing...i hate youuuu


i really hope you are being sarcastic, bex. let's be real, you can't see my pupils in this pic

but...eh...thanks?


mergirl said:


> Actually..its really bizarre because she looks very like my swedish friend!! It must be all the scandinavian in-breeding.. Actually, i didn't picture her to look like that.. i thought she had short spikey hair.. i keep getting tricked by peoples avitars.


what? you thought i had short spiky hair because of my lip-avatar? :blink:

and...hey, you just insulted me again din faens fittesleiker! 

;p


----------



## bexy (Jun 21, 2009)

Suze said:


> i really hope you are being sarcastic, bex. let's be real, you can't see my pupils in this pic
> 
> but...eh...thanks?
> 
> ...



You look glowy and dewy skinned and trendy so there!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Suze said:


> i really hope you are being sarcastic, bex. let's be real, you can't see my pupils in this pic
> 
> but...eh...thanks?
> 
> ...


hmm.. no it was another avitar. That would be freakish if you were just a pair of lips!! hmm.. stop calling me cuntish things in Norwegian!! grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> stop calling me cuntish things in Norwegian!! grrrrrrrr!!



NEVAR. 


...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

bexy said:


> Most of these piccies aren't bad at all!! Suze, you always look amazing...i hate youuuu



What Bexy said is true!


----------



## Esther (Jun 22, 2009)

I have never actually figured out what I was doing when this picture was taken.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. no it was another avitar. That would be freakish if you were just a pair of lips!! hmm.. stop calling me cuntish things in Norwegian!! grrrrrrrr!!


In the beginning, G*od created...
Lips.

-Rusty


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have never actually figured out what I was doing when this picture was taken.



Super hot! :smitten: Nice pose, lol.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have never actually figured out what I was doing when this picture was taken.



You were modelling


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Gingembre (Jun 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have never actually figured out what I was doing when this picture was taken.



You look like you're about to start dancing...or doing the macarena!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2009)

OM NOM NOM!!!!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a pretty bad pic I had been practicing for 4 hrs getting ready for a gig and it was 3:00 am and had to be up at 9:00am to get ready then load up my gear and drive 2 hrs to get to the show.It looks like I was catnapping huh?
My dear BF thought it was a cute shot. yeah right!



[/IMG]


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay some of these pictures are seriously cute in a silly way.. like Suze & the dog!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree Thatgirl! and Knotty shoving food in his mouth he still looks hot wtf?!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 22, 2009)

Blurred, out of focus, unshaven. How me!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree the pic of KO munching in the back seat is very very hot no kidding!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Esther said:


> I have never actually figured out what I was doing when this picture was taken.


Looks to me like you were helping someone reverse a truck!! Thats a lovely pic of you. Now, are you a midget or is that glass just really big??


----------



## mergirl (Jun 23, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> In the beginning, G*od created...
> Lips.
> 
> -Rusty


oh!! Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky!!!


----------



## Esther (Jun 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Looks to me like you were helping someone reverse a truck!! Thats a lovely pic of you. Now, are you a midget or is that glass just really big??



Hahaha, that glass does look freakish doesn't it? I'm actually quite tall, about 5'10' or so. It's just a weird angle!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 23, 2009)

T-Bear said:


>



you've got Solo Polo Vision!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't do bad pictures, ok? 

Only kidding! Here's one of me and a friend on a summer trip last year.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 23, 2009)

hehehe LOVE EM keep em comin!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay some of these pictures are seriously cute in a silly way.. like Suze & the dog!





BarbBBW said:


> I agree Thatgirl! and Knotty shoving food in his mouth he still looks hot wtf?!



I was thinking that, too!! It kind of like how the worst dancers on the dance floor look like they're having the most fun....in our worst pics we all look bad, but at least everyone looks like we're having a great time!! LOL Posed pics just never seem to capture that.


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 24, 2009)

I look like "the church lady" from SNL 

View attachment 2008-07-19-64731.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I look like "the church lady" from SNL



and thats the SEXY thing Katherine! you look like a normal everyday chick here,... and then we get to see and know that wyld child inside!! fantastic!


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 24, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> and thats the SEXY thing Katherine! you look like a normal everyday chick here,... and then we get to see and know that wyld child inside!! fantastic!



Wild old lady is more like it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 24, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Wild old lady is more like it.



nope wyld child!!! lol


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 25, 2009)

haha.







i was drinking and having fun. also- i was attacked by an address stamper thingy.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 25, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I look like "the church lady" from SNL



Isn't that special!


----------



## Deven (Jun 25, 2009)

Playing ladder golf. One of my friends snapped it while I wasn't looking...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 28, 2009)

DevenDoom said:


> Playing ladder golf. One of my friends snapped it while I wasn't looking...



Dude my grandpa makes me play that with him all the time.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 15, 2009)

These were taken on the day of my sister's graduation. It was a very tiring and not to mention super hot day! 

BTW, these pics were taken without my consent, lol.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 8, 2010)

*bump*

had me rollin'! hahahahahaha


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 8, 2010)

furious styles said:


> taken at a denny's around two in the morning .. doing my best serial killer impersonation.



Will you marry me? :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't even need a caption really....






CRINGE!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 8, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


> I don't even need a caption really....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you never look bad. you are soooo cool and tres belle:wubu:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Jackie Gleason [Ralph] was an angry busdriver on the honeymooners tv show - always lashing out at Art Carney his thin dunce head. - hilarious slap stick comedy.

i used to watch that show as a kid.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## calauria (Jan 18, 2010)

Bad pics my ass, you guys are freaking adorable!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2010)

Raegan said:


>



Very cute.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jan 19, 2010)

Picture of me at a football game, it was 5 degrees that day, brrr!


----------



## mel (Jan 19, 2010)

Tracii said:


> This is a pretty bad pic I had been practicing for 4 hrs getting ready for a gig and it was 3:00 am and had to be up at 9:00am to get ready then load up my gear and drive 2 hrs to get to the show.It looks like I was catnapping huh?
> My dear BF thought it was a cute shot. yeah right!
> 
> 
> ...



lol...cute!


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2010)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Picture of me at a football game, it was 5 degrees that day, brrr!



Now that is being a true fan! I always thought football games were most enjoyable in the worst weather....I think maybe because everyone who was there really wanted to be there? Anyway, I hope you had a good time!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, I may regret this, it was a hot day and I was singing outside...... but here goes. 

View attachment ugly pic.jpg


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 23, 2010)

Believe it or not, that was my reaction to 2 girls 1 cup.





Just felt like standing like a lil kid and smiling like a goof ball, not even the facial hair makes me look like an adult!




Me playing a game and being owned.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 23, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> Believe it or not, that was my reaction to 2 girls 1 cup.
> 
> Just felt like standing like a lil kid and smiling like a goof ball, not even the facial hair makes me look like an adult!
> 
> Me playing a game and being owned.



I fail to see how these are bad pics, you are too cute


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Ok, I may regret this, it was a hot day and I was singing outside...... but here goes.



You look great!


----------



## Adrian (Feb 6, 2010)

Seeing this picture in the autumn of 2007, was a horrible shock. I had no idea my hair was so thin on top of my head. Reality can be ugly! 

View attachment ADRIAN_2007_Horror_Mod.jpg


----------



## katorade (Feb 7, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Seeing this picture in the autumn of 2007, was a horrible shock. I had no idea my hair was so thin on top of my head. Reality can be ugly!




Rude awakenings are the worst! I remember seeing a picture of me from behind and thinking "God, is that what my hair looks like every day? I need a new hairstyle and a mirror that doesn't lie to me."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

katorade said:


> Rude awakenings are the worst! I remember seeing a picture of me from behind and thinking "God, is that what my hair looks like every day? I need a *new hairstyle* and *a mirror that doesn't lie to me*."



well you have options. 

a] Try hair loss clinic 

b] Buy a spray advertised on TV

c] buy a toupee or a wig 

d] keep complaining and you'll chase all away.

If you want to look at the back of your hair in your mirror get a 2nd mirror and hold it behind you as you look in the 1st mirror on the wall.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2010)

Or you can be a dick.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 7, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Or you can be a dick.



No kidding! Thanks for writing exactly my thoughts too


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2010)

And I was refraining myself


----------



## stldpn (Feb 7, 2010)

Here I am in all my sickly pale midwinter glory... this is from last year. 

View attachment 3682190672_1a04c3cc52_o[1].jpg


----------



## nettie (Feb 7, 2010)

I like to refer to this as my peasant farm wife photo. I had just finished my morning walk on the frozen tundra when I stopped to say hello to a friend's horses. The best part is the horse in the background.


----------



## nettie (Feb 8, 2010)

So, not long after I post this photo I see a thread about beastiality. OMG. And I just put up a pic with horse penis??? 

The horse was just being rude and relieving himself while we were taking photos.

Here I am, new and all, and now what must you think of me?

:blush:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 8, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha... We think you're ready to have fun with us


----------



## Paquito (Feb 8, 2010)

haha its alright, you've basically just initiated into Dims with that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2010)

nettie said:


> So, not long after I post this photo I see a thread about beastiality. OMG. And I just put up a pic with horse penis???
> 
> The horse was just being rude and relieving himself while we were taking photos.
> 
> ...



Lol, methinks I might like you 

Welcome to the forums- please do stay a while :happy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 8, 2010)

nettie said:


> So, not long after I post this photo I see a thread about beastiality. OMG. And I just put up a pic with horse penis???
> 
> The horse was just being rude and relieving himself while we were taking photos.
> 
> ...


 
I think you rock, as I said in my REP message 

Nettie, what part of MN? I live in a suburb of the Twin Cities (about 30 miles North)


----------



## nettie (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I think I'm finally breathing again..... :blush:

TraciJo, I'm a little to the north of you, I think. Central MN.


----------

